# arthritis vs knitting



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I was not sure where to place this query so I just thought I would place it here. I have been diagnosed as having oesteoarthritis. I love to knit and am frustrated when the pain is so bad in my hands that I cant, has anyone any tips on how to knit or tricks of the trade that would help me along my way.

Thank you in advance for the feedback, I do appreciate it indeed.

Di


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

They tell me that you need to keep knitting, but vary the size of the needles. In other words have at least two projects on the go and use say 4mm needles on one and say 7mm on the other or even needles closer in size than that. Check with your doctor but I think he/she will say keep knitting. Also some knitting needles are arthritis friendly and sometimes circulars with a cord are better.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

I too have the complaint. I rub ibuprofen cream on the offending joints and wrap my hands in elastic bandage. After resting for about 15-20 minutes I find I can knit again. Hope this works for you too x

The exercise is good for your hands so please don't give up.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh thank you so much knittingVal yes he and the physiotherapist have both told me to keep living my life, just make changes and variables where necessary. My daughter yesterday asked me if I would mind her two little ones, one 8 months and the other very active 2 year old each friday from 7.30am till 6.30 pm. I have arthritis in hands, wrists, knees and shoulder. I felt really bad but declined as I feel I would not be able to cope with two and the long hours. I know she is not very happy with me, and I have told her I can mind them for short hours, the physio saw me today and he agreed it would not be in my best interest at this stage, and was proud I said no. but believe me I feel I have let the daughter down. 

Di


----------



## jbomm (Sep 13, 2012)

Movement is better with arthritis. There are hand exercises to do when hands are bothering you. You could google them, or maybe someone on here knows a site.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

You can buy hand and wrist supports that help. I bought a pair in the yarn accessories section in Joanne's and a pair in Walmart's yarn section. I like the pair I bought in Walmart the best. They are green, come in a box, look like fingerless gloves and are made by Dritz. They are called crafter's comfort gloves. I bet you can find them on line.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh thank you so much yes I will try and find them now.

Di


----------



## ruth65 (Sep 6, 2011)

I also have the same and Dr said keep knitting. Bamboo needles do help as are lighter. Also I wear one of those wrist magnets and take Rose-hip Vital (vit c) from health shop and osteo krill joint relief Natures Way from Woolworths also osteo panadol from chemist. It all seems to help .


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and I am in a wheelchair and there is nothing that would make me give up my knitting. Different things help depending on the degree of pain and what sort of day I am having. Some days circular kneedles are best the next it could be something else. My advice is take regular breaks, stretch your fingers get up and walk about, listen to your body, if the pain becomes too much then you need to rest. I use biofreeze it helps with the pain in my shoulder anf fingers, you can buy it in the chemist, it is a bit expensive but well worth it and it lasts for ages, you can get it as a spray or a rub and the physiotherapists swears by it. Good luck, happy knitting.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Sent you an email, Di with some exercises I was given for my hands. Hope they're useful.
Doreen


----------



## ruth65 (Sep 6, 2011)

Also keep off white potatoes and other nightshade vegetables, it helps


----------



## mbeare (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello. I am sorry for your health problems but do not worry about your daughter's feelings because think how you both would feel if you attempted to care for her children and it made your condition worse or you could not care for them as well as you both would like. You made the best decision to take care of them in sessions you can manage and I am sure your daughter will see the sense in your decision too. My mother has the same problems with knitting but perseveres using ibuprofen cream and elastic bandages on her hands that she gets from the local pound shops. She make beautiful things (mostly) for other people and they are appreciated whilst she enjoys the knitting.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh thank you all, now I have found the gloves as suggested above, but only available by amazon, I dont have credit card, so will see if there is a store someone in melbourne that may stock them.

Thank you doreen I do appreciate the help everyone.

Di


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Also keep off white potatoes and other nightshade vegetables, it helps

Sorry why the potatoes, never heard of that before and what are nightshade vegetables. Haha silly me never heard of them but I bet I have eaten them

Di


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Epsom salts in warm water. Wring out a face cloth, wrap around your hand, put a plastic bag over it and then put the heating pad on for about 20 mins. then do the other hand. It really helps. Can use this on any part that is difficult to soak such as knees, elbows shoulders, neck. I treated myself to one of those paraffin wax baths that you can dip your hands into and then put on the mitts to trap the warmth. that feels so good and helps too but this is faster. the other takes a while to warm up.


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

I have also osteo and rheumatoid arthritis and 8 years ago could not move my hands. The doctor suggested glucosamine with chondroitin and since then I have never looked back my hands are amazing. Also use bamboo needles which are much lighter.
Hope this helps and good luck.
Barb


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I have had arthritis for several years - mainly in my hands but on medication that works for me so am okay-ish most of the time. 

I only started knitting about 18 months back and thoroughly enjoy it. However, I found that only bamboo needles worked for me - everything else is too heavy or too cumbersome. I knitted a waistcoat but found it too heavy to hold on the needles, so am now enjoying knitting patterned squares for wash cloths or to sew into blankets. 

I also use ibuprofen gel or the gel strips. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I have read comments on here that people have had success with square needles. http://www.kollageyarns.com/needles.html


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

thank you so much everyone for your imput, I will try all the suggestions and yes I will keep you updated as to how I go.

Di


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I just looked up square needles, I had never heard of them, what amazing things they are. I will investigate them

Di


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

dribla said:


> Also keep off white potatoes and other nightshade vegetables, it helps
> 
> Sorry why the potatoes, never heard of that before and what are nightshade vegetables. Haha silly me never heard of them but I bet I have eaten them
> 
> Di


The villain is a chemical component of nightshades called solanines. I have friends with rheumatoid arthritis who follow a solanine free diet (no tomatoes, peppers, potatoes, eggplant) but black pepper is ok, it is the dried bud of a different sort of plant. Not the easiest diet, as commercial products list "spices" that can include paprika, or "modified starch" that can include potato starch, or "flavorings" that can include tomato.

I do not think people with osteoarthritis are as seriously affected as those with rheumatoid. But you may want to check out sites like About.com and Mother Earth among others for more research about nightshades and recipe ideas.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Marilynknits, thank you so much for explaining it to me, I will google it. Gee what did we ever do without google.

Di


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Ask you physio about a product called BioFreeze.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Many of us use circular needles for all knitting - even flat knitting back and forth as if using straight needles. This puts less weight on your hands. 

It is important to keep using your hands but you have to learn how to use them without pain. 

Warming up the hands with stretches before knitting helps. Ask your doctor to send you to physical therapy at a place that specializes in hand and arm physical therapy - not a general physical therapy clinic. they can show you exercises specific to your case. 

Warming up the muscles before knitting helps then icing when finished helps reduce inflammation. 

Never give up - just adapt and keep going


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have heard that alternating methods of knitting to use differnt hand positions/joints/muscles helps. It's hard to learn new methods but worth it if it keeps you knitting. Keep us informed on any success. Good luck.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

ruth65 said:


> Also keep off white potatoes and other nightshade vegetables, it helps


I go to a dietitian and she gave me this chart that lists the natural chemicals in fruit and vegetables. Quite a few things are better if you remove the skin, e.g. potatoes & pears.
I went on the full elimination diet for 2 weeks then gradually introduced things from the next list, then the next. I now know what makes my aches and pains flare up, what upsets my stomach, etc. It has made a big difference.
I had no idea that some of my favourites were the worst things I could eat!
The chart is also used for children with ADD & ADHD. Research has shown that it works for them too.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Soandsew4 said:


> I have heard that alternating methods of knitting to use differnt hand positions/joints/muscles helps. It's hard to learn new methods but worth it if it keeps you knitting. Keep us informed on any success. Good luck.


Yes, I agree - that's why not sticking to one size needles is good, vary the sizes, that gives your hands a slightly different position. . Also the circular needles are good because the cord takes the weight. So in a sense the circulars should be even better than the bamboo.You don't have to knit in the round to use them, just back and forth like ordinary needles.


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

I once asked my doctor if the knarls in two of my finger joints were caused by knitting. He responded: Probably, but keep on knitting; and I have :!:


----------



## aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2014)

Have you investigated square needles? They are pricey but I find they are less stress on my hands. There are many hand exercises out there, as my daughter was diagnosed as a 3 year old with arthritis, (25 years ago) I know the juvenile arthritis (JRA) site has lots of easy ones and good for all of us to use too. Have you thought about loom knitting? Very simple and fun too!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi aunty Bea, thank you so much for the tips,I have tried to find the square needles, but am unable to see where to purchase in Melbourne Austra.ia.

Di


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

dribla said:


> Hi aunty Bea, thank you so much for the tips,I have tried to find the square needles, but am unable to see where to purchase in Melbourne Austra.ia.
> 
> Di


Di - was just looking up on Amazon and they have a few pairs but with more on order. They come in Rosewood and seem to be about £11 per pair. hope that helps


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

oh thank you I was wondering if anyone knew of any place in Melbourne where I could perhaps see them before I buy them

Di


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been experiencing tendonitis..I ice it and use a compression glove and take a non aspirin at night if my wrist is giving me problems..I also rub icy hot on it. I haven't been doing more than a few rows of knitting when my wrist is hurting. Letting it rest from physical things that require use of that hand does ease the pain.


----------



## aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2014)

They are a product made by Kollage. I looked up squares in Australia and there is a store, thewoolshack.com they are in Australia. Also check out www.purlwise.com.au/ for the Kollage ones. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

When the aches get really bad, I resort to loom knitting.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been blessed with both osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis as well as osteoporosis! Also have degenerative disc disease in my back and neck. I attend water aerobics 3 times a week and walk regularly. I'm also an avid knitter and am just getting into quilting (won't be doing any hand quilting!) The secret to managing pain is to keep moving, do what you can and take breaks/rest. Knit on!!!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Kooka, sorry what is loom knitting

Di

also thank you aunt Bea for the informaiton, will get onto it now

Di


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

dribla said:


> Hi everyone I was not sure where to place this query so I just thought I would place it here. I have been diagnosed as having oesteoarthritis. I love to knit and am frustrated when the pain is so bad in my hands that I cant, has anyone any tips on how to knit or tricks of the trade that would help me along my way.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the feedback, I do appreciate it indeed.
> 
> Di


Any of the square needles seem to be easier on arthritic hands. Don't really know why... but seems to help.
Knit Picks and Knitter's Pride both have a square needle Cubics Wood (Knitters Pride) and Nova Metal (think Knit Picks)...
I believe the wood would be a bit better..warmer.
I also have fallen in love with Kollage square Circular needles... they come in sizes I like for my sock knitting addiction... they are a) pricey b)aluminum 
They can be purchased sometimes at Tuesday Morning ... a store in at least some US cities at about half price. The company has moved manufacture to US and the older off shore version is what available there...at half price.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

JTM said:


> Any of the square needles seem to be easier on arthritic hands. Don't really know why... but seems to help.
> Knit Picks and Knitter's Pride both have a square needle Cubics Wood (Knitters Pride) and Nova Metal (think Knit Picks)...
> I believe the wood would be a bit better..warmer.
> I also have fallen in love with Kollage square Circular needles... they come in sizes I like for my sock knitting addiction... they are a) pricey b)aluminum In addition...the needles are the sharpest points I have found on any brand.
> ...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I bite the bullet and keep on knitting. I take Celebrex and use heat and gentle massage, when absolutely needed. I knit with rosewood dpns from Blue Sky Alpaca(amazing needles)... and Addi circulars. When knitting with the Blue Sky Alpaca dpns there is instantaneous relief on my hands. The Addi circs don't hurt my hands; but, aluminum straights do... they're very uncomfortable.


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

You can buy circular and other shaped looms at Spotlight. I just google for patterns, but it is very easy to make hats, bags,etc. Some of the patterns on the internet are even more involved. It is easy to begin, as I have taught year five students to loom knit, and they love it. Also google arm knitting, which is fun when our fingers are painful. You use a hook instead of knitting needles for loom knitting...A bit like the French knitting we did on cotton reels as kids. (I am an Aussie, too, in Qld.) Hope you find looming enjoyable as a change.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry for quoting myself... brain must still be in bed.
Jane


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and I am in a wheelchair and there is nothing that would make me give up my knitting. Different things help depending on the degree of pain and what sort of day I am having. Some days circular kneedles are best the next it could be something else. My advice is take regular breaks, stretch your fingers get up and walk about, listen to your body, if the pain becomes too much then you need to rest. I use biofreeze it helps with the pain in my shoulder anf fingers, you can buy it in the chemist, it is a bit expensive but well worth it and it lasts for ages, you can get it as a spray or a rub and the physiotherapists swears by it. Good luck, happy knitting.


You can also get biofreeze as a roll-on, which is ideal. Edna C


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone, now I was wondering does anyone know where I can actually physically see the square needles, before I buy them. I live in Melbourne, Australia

Di


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I have OA in my hands, especially my two index fingers. When knitting ets painful to me, I first switch to crocheting for a bit. I much prefer to knit, so whenever I have to put the knitting down, I get out my daughter's popcorn bag. It is a small pillow filled with some kind of corn kernels that actually do not pop.You put it in the microwave for several minutes and it becomes wonderfully warm, and it shapes itself perfectly to whatever joint needs a bit of comfort. I have heard that you can do the smae thing by filling a cotton sock with rice and tying it loosely and microwaving. It feels so good, and I find I can usually resume the knitting in a little while. Hope this helps.. MoMo


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Like jbomm said, movement is better. I've had arthritis in my hands (and allot of other places) since I was a teenager, and the best thing to do is don't let those joints get stiff, keep moving. I know it hurts, but you really will notice that if you move more you will feel better.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, Di, I see you're looking for info now on the square needles but I wanted to pass along this link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=stretches+for+knitters&u=&s=0
I searched "stretches for knitters" and came up with that page. 
If you can't find the square needles, I'm with the others who swear by bamboo, and I use circulars whenever I can. I find they keep the pressure off my thumbs because I can hold the weight of them between by ring and pinkie fingers and my palms.
One more thing - if you go on line you can find directions to make the bags MoMo describes above. The ones I've seen are made with rice in them. Good luck with your knitting!


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

I have arthritis also, and found glucosamine to be a great help. It took about 6 or 8 weeks to see a difference, but then the pain decreased by about 80 or 90%. I also find it helpful to not do too much of the same thing all week. Knit on large needles one day, small double points the next, and the next maybe some crochet. This exercises your hands without overdoing it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pfoley said:


> You can buy hand and wrist supports that help. I bought a pair in the yarn accessories section in Joanne's and a pair in Walmart's yarn section. I like the pair I bought in Walmart the best. They are green, come in a box, look like fingerless gloves and are made by Dritz. They are called crafter's comfort gloves. I bet you can find them on line.


I have these and use them all the time. They do help.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

asyinger said:


> I have arthritis also, and found glucosamine to be a great help. It took about 6 or 8 weeks to see a difference, but then the pain decreased by about 80 or 90%. I also find it helpful to not do too much of the same thing all week. Knit on large needles one day, small double points the next, and the next maybe some crochet. This exercises your hands without overdoing it.


I use the glucosamine too. My doctor said there is no definite proof yet but to use it. It can't hurt you. After reading your post I am sure that is why I have been able to knit for longer periods of time without too much pain.
I do wear crafting gloves some of the time. They do help.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Do a search in the search engine at the top pof this page for hand exercises and you will find a lot there. I have copied out some of them and took them to my Physiotherapist and he said that they would be good for my hand and wrist pain, as I have Arthritis as well. I do the exercises and find them very helpful.


dribla said:


> Hi everyone I was not sure where to place this query so I just thought I would place it here. I have been diagnosed as having oesteoarthritis. I love to knit and am frustrated when the pain is so bad in my hands that I cant, has anyone any tips on how to knit or tricks of the trade that would help me along my way.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the feedback, I do appreciate it indeed.
> 
> Di


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I developed OA many years ago but didn't know what the problem was until after some joint deformity occurred. It was extremely painful. I began with a form of glucosamine which would really help. Did that for several years then got into other forms of nutrition specifically for this problem when my knees went. OA is an inflammatory condition in the body--begin with that. Next is why do you have such inflammation? Doctors NEVER question this. There training is to give drugs and paliation. Things like Ibuprofen are paliation; so are gloves,etc. They don't cure. The trick is to get rid of the inflammation and diet is the biggest culprit. Nightshades seem to cause inflammation in the joints which is why RA people stay away from them: green peppers, tomatoes, eggplants. These are the fruits in the nightshade family. Look them up online.
Also, grains, particularly the white ones. They are all inflammatories in the body. Potatoes are also in the white category to eliminate. They are too starchy and starch becomes sugar and sugar is the major inflammatory in our foods. So sugars need to go also.

This doctor Mark Hyman has a 10-day detox diet. He recommends no gluten and no dairy for 10 days to cleanse the body and rid the cravings for carbs. 

The other thing is what should you eat? Vegetables, lots of them. Greens, the more the merrier. Fresh ones. Dark ones. In salads, stews, sautes. Salads in my house never have iceberg lettuce. Too many others available that are good and healthier. My salads have sprouts, celery, carrots, raw cabbage (red and green), several green leafs like spinach, chard, baby mustard greens. In the summer, I add purslane and lambs quarters and dandelion and other wild greens. I throw in raw sunflower seeds or walnuts. And my dressing is olive oil with ginger or fresh garlic and real, organic soy sauce or a bit of fresh lemon.

Supplements need to include Omega-3 oils like krill oil.
Vit D3 is critical. Did you have your Vit D levels tested? They should be above 50, even up to 70 with inflammation. Vit C is also critical for joint health. And Magnesium is another nutrient deficient in most Americans because the soils have become deficient so it is not in our foods in adequate amounts. Some say it is the new Vit D, meaning the extreme level of deficiency and the disease consequences.

My joints always know the difference when they are being nourished well and when I am off the nutrition wagon.

I would encourage you to begin to read up on nutrition from a holistic point of view (not a drug point of view). OA can be controlled and reversed to a good degree without toxic drugs which are never designed to cure.

And do those exercises regularly. They are critical, too.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

When my pain began in my hands and fingers, I started washing dishes first thing in the morning. The warm water warms the joints. Biofreeze is a wonderful product and will last a long time. When I couldn't get relief from the pain, I saw my Dr. He had me begin taking amitriptyline, one tablet each bedtime. I now get occasionally pain when the weather is about to plunge or soaring!!! I find keeping my joints moving is the best medicine. Most active people have these afflictions when they reach middle age. It just goes with living a busy life. Children do not understand. You were wise to tell your daughter NO. One day she will understand.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't seen anyone post a reply about turmeric.

http://tv.greenmedinfo.com/turmeric-golden-milk-recipe-2/

A friend of mine sent the above link to me. You will have to copy and paste in your browser, I don't know how to make it active on my iPad. I make this which is enough to last 2 weeks, refrigerated. My friend uses this in her almond milk daily. I eat one spoonful daily. Now, it's not tasty as is, but I mix a little bit of chocolate peanut utter with it and some honey and it's palatable. 
The end result is worth it. Since turmeric is an anti-inflammatory, my arthritis is not so bad. It reduces swelling, if taken every day. I also drink turmeric tea, with a little milk and honey, and it tastes good.
I also use the symphonie rose cubic needles by Knitters Pride. They are very light weight and do not hurt my hands.


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

I have found the Portuguese style of knitting less stressful on my joints. It requires less movement. I found it by accident when i did a search for styles of knitting. Do a search for portuguese style knitting and you will find a tutorial. for the yarn holder I use a paper clip and pin it to my shirt. Good luck and give it a try. Kaju :thumbup:


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

definately, as they are pro-inflamatory. that includes tomatoes, all peppers & eggplant as well as some others
sugar is the worst pro-inflam
& i just learned that all flours turn to sugar in the body, so watch out for those also
i take turmeric as it is an anti-inflam
helps me a lot. not only w/my arth but the copd as well



ruth65 said:


> Also keep off white potatoes and other nightshade vegetables, it helps


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I have very painful arthritis in my hands & in varying amounts in other joints & had both knees replaced 4 years ago. When the pain gets really bad & I am aching, I take Aleve for the pain but so far have not used prescription meds... I try to limit my knitting to one hour sessions several times daily per doctor's suggestions. On Thursday this week, I had a session with a heated paraffin bath for both hands...and a beautitian friend massaged my hands for several minutes with warmed massage oil. It felt wonderful, very soothing, & my hands felt much better and that lasted all day. I am buying one of those machines for my hands...besides the pain relief, it made my hands very soft & silky for a couple days (I have very dry skin on my hands & the treatment seemed to exfoliate them, too.) It may not work for everyone, so I recommend you try it before buying... You can get various scented paraffin or plain...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You can use a debit card with Amazon and you can return things also. Perhaps this helps.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I have not gone through all the answers, so I am probably repeating some of the advice. 
One thing that helped me with knitting was when I tried the square needles. And I converted long ago to circulars for everything or double points as straights put too much strain on my wrists and arms. Putting a pillow under your work to support the work so it does not pull on your hands or fingers is often helpful. Make yourself some very thick warm mittens for cooler/cold weather. Wool if you can stand it, cashmere, alpaca added in really increases the warm factor. 
For actual care of the arthritis, besides what your therapist may suggest I would recommend wrist braces at night with a nice sock over your fingers to keep them warm. I found that Watkin's White Cream Liniment works the best for me but it is not for everyone, depends on your body's need. I apply at bed and put socks on hands and morning is better. Some nice stretches of the fingers and massage and they feel better and another application of the liniment helps.
I have found that the initial flare up of the arthritis in a joint is the worst and lasts for a while till it settles out. Then there are only occasional "attacks" of more severe pain to deal with. So mostly it is a matter of suffering through the initial attacks. Unfortunately we have 10 fingers! with 3 joints apiece! so that can be a lot of "initial" attacks! Thankfully I seem to only have the closest to the nails joints severely involved with large nodules out each side of the joints and so far only one finger twisting with the arthritis. Keeping them warm and supported, massaged and treated with arthritis creams and not letting them "stiffen up" from disuse. Oh and they make nice weather predictors. Always tell when it is gonna rain or snow or most any other change in the weather bad or good....Anti inflammatory help but don't stop it or cover it well enough. It is definitely a multi level treatment problem.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I dip my hands in a paraffin wax bath. Helps me a lot


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

dribla said:


> Also keep off white potatoes and other nightshade vegetables, it helps
> 
> Sorry why the potatoes, never heard of that before and what are nightshade vegetables. Haha silly me never heard of them but I bet I have eaten them
> 
> Di


Nightshade veggies include potatoes, tomatoes, and eggplant. For some people, eliminating them works very well. With any dietary solution, you need to give it some time to work. The upside is that, whether it works for you or not, you won't be doing any additional harm to your body while you experiment.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

ruth65 said:


> Also keep off white potatoes and other nightshade vegetables, it helps


I have heard this also many times about nightshade vegetables.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

OA, for me. Have found avoiding potatoes(but not completely), peppers and tomatoes have helped. I take Omega3 fish oil, not cod-liver because of blood pressure, celadrin, from health food shop has made an enormous difference, and recently have started with magnesium,which also has helped with joint flexibility. If I were you ,I would try each for a month and see what helps.
After an evening with Snowflake on Panda body, I had to resort to the ibrufen gel,though :x Lindseymary


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had arthritis for over 20 years. It's steadily gotten worse, but my Dr said to keep on knitting. Knitting keeps the joints moving. I rotate knitting and crocheting. Also I found that wooden needles are easier on my fingers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

gracemd said:


> I haven't seen anyone post a reply about turmeric.
> 
> http://tv.greenmedinfo.com/turmeric-golden-milk-recipe-2/
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting about tumeric. There are many natural anti-inflammatories, many of them kitchen spices. That is why I try to buy the best quality, organic spices. GreenMed is a great resource for health information. I also trust Mercola.com. Vit D Council puts out good information as well as ??my mind is blanking on a couple of other good, independent health focused sites. These sites are good on evaluating research and posting their sources for information.

Excercise is so critical, too. And that means stopping our knitting/crocheting/repetitive motion work at least 1x/half hour to stretch and flex all our joints and muscles from the waist up for our hands. Of course we should stand up and move around to get our circulation going and improve heart health. People don't talk about this, but long periods of sitting can really cause stress on the knees, especially if arthritic.


----------



## didode (Jan 18, 2014)

My mom found that crocheting was easier with her arthritis.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have seen gloves that are supposed to relieve the stress on your hands when knitting. I would give them a try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What has not been mentioned is the us of Arnica cream or lotion. I had a client several years back with very debilitating RA. She found this homeopathic cream very helpful. She also used White Willow Bark which is anti-inflammatory and can be taken internally or applied topically depending on what form you get.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Call your Dr. and get a prescription for Voltaren creme. You will be glad you did! Works wonders. It works for me in about 5 ro 10 mins. afer applying and doesn't make me smell like a medicine cabinet. You can also get this in pill form by prescription - that is called Diclofenac. I have arthritis in my spine, shoulders, hips, hands, knees, ankles. I take the pill every a.m. and then if I happen to need extra that day I put the creme on. I also have high blood pressure and taking this med is not a problem with it.



dribla said:


> Hi everyone I was not sure where to place this query so I just thought I would place it here. I have been diagnosed as having oesteoarthritis. I love to knit and am frustrated when the pain is so bad in my hands that I cant, has anyone any tips on how to knit or tricks of the trade that would help me along my way.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the feedback, I do appreciate it indeed.
> 
> Di


----------



## bcconnor (Feb 18, 2014)

Scientists differ over the nightshade-arthritis connection. I tend to side with those who deny the connection. Of course, the veggies in the "nightshade" family include most of my favorites, potatoes, tomatoes and peppers...also eggplant. I really don't want to give up pizza or french fries. I just keep a tube of Aspercreme in my knitting basket.


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

@ dribla: Probably I should keep my comment to myself, but I won't. Instead of asking you to take care of two babies for 11 straight hours, your daughter should offer to help you when she can. Think about who is letting whom down. And if she's not happy with you because you can't take on the 'job offer'...so be it.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I too have had arthritis for many years - 38 years. Lots of the practical advice you've been given I 've found helps me. Circular needles even for straight knitting, heat or cold compresses as needed, exercises, limited knitting time with plenty of restes and table or cushion on lap to take weight of project.

Over the past few years I've had trouble doing any knitted at all as my shoulder joints have decided to join in too. Not to be defeated I'm now trying Portuguese Knitting. I came across it on this forum and after watching the u-tube link decided to give it a try. So far I'm impressed. Not easy to learn a new method of knitting but well worth it. 


I wish you all the best in your search for a less painful way to knit for longer. :lol:


----------



## JoanRM (Oct 28, 2013)

I've heard that using the Continental style of knitting may help. I thought of trying to learn it, but I'd rather knit then practice!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis back in 1994.I have used medication and other devices. I have a hot wax spar I use from time to time where you dip your hand and then wrap them in plastic and a towel while the wax cools. Same thing can be done with a damp towel in the microwave and wrapping it a plastic bag and around your hands. I use a wrist brace and that helps but the biggest thing for me is I only use wood needles. I recently purchased Knitters Pride cubics, what a pleasure to work with. I also find circulars easier to work with than straights.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Try stretching excercises before you knit. Rub some Blue Emu or Aspercream into your hands before you knit also. Both are arthritis pain relief rubs. Work really well.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

ruth65 said:


> I also have the same and Dr said keep knitting. Bamboo needles do help as are lighter. Also I wear one of those wrist magnets and take Rose-hip Vital (vit c) from health shop and osteo krill joint relief Natures Way from Woolworths also osteo panadol from chemist. It all seems to help .


Do you still have Woolworth's in Australia?! They have been out of business here for more than 20 years.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

ruth65 said:


> I also have the same and Dr said keep knitting. Bamboo needles do help as are lighter. Also I wear one of those wrist magnets and take Rose-hip Vital (vit c) from health shop and osteo krill joint relief Natures Way from Woolworths also osteo panadol from chemist. It all seems to help .


Do you still have Woolworth's in Australia?! They have been out of business here for more than 20 years.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

TFurlo said:


> I have been blessed with both osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis as well as osteoporosis! Also have degenerative disc disease in my back and neck. I attend water aerobics 3 times a week and walk regularly. I'm also an avid knitter and am just getting into quilting (won't be doing any hand quilting!) The secret to managing pain is to keep moving, do what you can and take breaks/rest. Knit on!!!


I have come to the conclusion that arthritic hands are as common as our shared love of knitting. I came back to knitting because I could no longer hand quilt. I have two quilts in the works and hope to be able to finish hand quilting the one but will have to machine quilt or tie the 2nd. Knitting is definitely easier on my hands but it too does not go as smoothly as it once did. I agree-Knit on"!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I know your pain! I would wake up with shooting pain in my fingers, up to the elbow. I found Knitting Pretty on YouTube, it's taken me a few week's to get used to it but amazed that l am not in pain anymore. Please try it.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have arthritis in my hands too. Had my uric acid level checked and it was high. Take a med to lower it and the pain in my hands faded! When I miss taking the pill my hands start to hurt the next day. I cannot take any over the counter arthritis meds because of my kidneys, but this really helps me.

I also drink 100% black cherry juice every day and that seems to help with the hands and the arthritis in my knees too. Besides it tastes good!


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

[ I felt really bad but declined as I feel I would not be able to cope with two and the long hours. I know she is not very happy with me, and I have told her I can mind them for short hours, the physio saw me today and he agreed it would not be in my best interest at this stage, and was proud I said no. but believe me I feel I have let the daughter down.

Di[/quote]

You might try explaining to your daughter that it really bothered you to say no but that the arthritis has slowed your reaction times to the extent that you felt you couldn't react in time to any danger they might get into and that keeping them safe is too important. Hopefully she was only disappointed that they couldn't have the "grandma time" and not really unhappy with you, just with the situation.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

dribla said:


> Oh thank you so much knittingVal yes he and the physiotherapist have both told me to keep living my life, just make changes and variables where necessary. My daughter yesterday asked me if I would mind her two little ones, one 8 months and the other very active 2 year old each friday from 7.30am till 6.30 pm. I have arthritis in hands, wrists, knees and shoulder. I felt really bad but declined as I feel I would not be able to cope with two and the long hours. I know she is not very happy with me, and I have told her I can mind them for short hours, the physio saw me today and he agreed it would not be in my best interest at this stage, and was proud I said no. but believe me I feel I have let the daughter down.
> 
> Di


I agree with your decision. I know it hurt your heart to say no but wisdom comes with age and you know how much you can expect of yourself. Accepting my limitations has not been easy for me,and saying "no" has never been something I've seldom said in the past. My strength, stamina and reaction times are not what that use to be and I would worry about my ability to safely care for 2 little ones for that span of time, and on a regular basis. I pray both you and your daughter will be at peace with your decision. Hugs.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

jbomm said:


> Movement is better with arthritis. There are hand exercises to do when hands are bothering you. You could google them, or maybe someone on here knows a site.


I agree that movement is one of the better things to do to ease arthritis. I only stop now when my joints get red! That's my sign that I need to rest my hands. I have osteo all over and movement is the key for me. I rarely take anything stronger than Tylenol these days. I've had osteo since my mid-twenties - runs in the family. DD is showing early signs and she's only 28. They say a "body at rest tends to stay at rest" which stiffens joints. Keep moving! :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have arthritis in my hands. I find that knitting keeps my joints from getting stiff but sometimes I have to switch to an easy pattern as complicated patterns do make my hands ache sometimes. I also take medication if the pain and stiffness gets really bad. (or when I start getting grumpy!)


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have osteo in my elbow, hands, shoulder, ankle, etc. I found water exercise very helpful but unfortunately we had to move and I no longer have access that. I try to keep moving and MD gave me exercises to do. Pain in hands is intermittent so I just stop and rest them a bit and then go on. Hope you find things recommended in the posts helpful.


----------



## Rosa Convers (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you all! The subject of your advice were just for me as well!


----------



## AnnieBea (Oct 25, 2012)

All the advice about movement helping are true, at least to my physical therapist daughter-in-law. 

To get my hands moving, I don't exercise them before knitting or crocheting. I do dishes. SERIOUSLY. That warm water in the sink helps loosen everything up on bad days. Who knew that I would grow up to love kitchen chores?

I then reward myself by sitting down for a knit or crochet session before I head out to work in the evening. If the project I have in hand makes my hands start aching again, I switch off to another project, then pick up the other one again, then switch back.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

I also have osteoarthritis and as a long time health-care worker, I know it is important to keep active. Losing muscle/ligament/tendon flexibility from inactivity is the last thing you need if the joints are bad. The other tissues help compensate and if you lose that, the pain and immobility only gets worse. That said, you can help manage the pain and inflammation with many of the ideas mentioned already here i.e. glucosamine, diet, arthritis gloves, arthritis creams and Ibuprofen or Naproxin. Note that acetaminophen does not help inflammation although it may help cover up the pain. It is also wise to limit knitting session time and rest between sessions, then go back to it. I have also found that a gluten-free diet has helped me tremendously. The wheat that we have available now is not the wheat our ancestors grew up with. It is ALL now genetically modified and is causing a lot of inflammatory issues from brain and heart to arthritis and autoimmune diseases. I don't know if you have the availability of gluten-free products we have but it is relatively easy to go gluten-free here and I am amazed at how much better I feel after just 2 months gluten-free!


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

What are nightshade veggies.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I had to give up using NSAIDS. pain medications such as aspirin, Tylenol, even Ibuprofen, and especially naproxen sodium (Aleve) for arthritic pain, because they can cause internal bleeding. It is not fun to have colonoscopy for colitis! So I depend on dietary supplements to help with arthritic pain, in my shoulder, feet, and hands. 

I have taken Glucosamine/Chondroitin for years, and it really helps, as well as Flax seed oil capsules, fish oil capsules, and sunbaths whenever possible. None of us get enough Vitamin D from the sun as we age, according to some nutrition research. And the sun is free and has no negative side effects, unless we get too much and suffer a sunburn! 

After this super cold winter, I would probably welcome a slight sunburn!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

I have had arthritis in my hands for quite a few years - mainly thumb and first two fingers. When pain is really bad I rub arnica cream into the joints and keep massaging for about 5 mins. I find it really helps with the pain. I keep knitting so that it won't beat me! I'm in Canada and get arnica cream from health food store.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have the same problem, especially with my thumbs. In Australia you can buy a product, "voltaren gel or Voltaren Emulgel" over the counter. It is prescription-only in America. It works miracles on sore joints. Sometimes I use a thumb brace which is available at most druggists or athletic stores. It is true that to "keep an arthritic body moving, you must keep it moving". Don't let yourself get overtired. Good luck.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pansy Blabberfingers said:


> I have very painful arthritis in my hands & in varying amounts in other joints & had both knees replaced 4 years ago. When the pain gets really bad & I am aching, I take Aleve for the pain but so far have not used prescription meds... I try to limit my knitting to one hour sessions several times daily per doctor's suggestions. On Thursday this week, I had a session with a heated paraffin bath for both hands...and a beautitian friend massaged my hands for several minutes with warmed massage oil. It felt wonderful, very soothing, & my hands felt much better and that lasted all day. I am buying one of those machines for my hands...besides the pain relief, it made my hands very soft & silky for a couple days (I have very dry skin on my hands & the treatment seemed to exfoliate them, too.) It may not work for everyone, so I recommend you try it before buying... You can get various scented paraffin or plain...


My sil has one of those machines and she did my hands once and they felt heavenly. Glad you posted this as I plan to find one also. I wonder who carries them? Might be Amazon time!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your pain. I,to have it and sometimes the pain in my hands won't go away. I have started using a cream, BIOFREEZE. It is not over the counter but you don't need a perscription. I order it from the net. It really helps, in fact, sometimes it takes the pain completely away for a short time. I also use it on my neck, shoulders, spine, knees. etc. Good luck and blessings to you. Wynn


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

Just Google American Arthritis Association . They have lots of info with suggestions and techniques.
I am an occupational therapist and have worked with many people with severe arthritis. "Gentle" exercise if very important, to maintain strength and flexibility. however, when you have a flare up you should rest the joints. Knitting should be a good exercise for your hands but larger needles would be best. Varying the size of the needles is a good idea as is taking frequent breaks.
You want to avoid gripping anything tightly and for long periods of time.
Hope you can enjoy knitting for many more years.
There are many techniques you can adapt that will prevent adding to the joint damage that arth. causes. The website above should give you info about that.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I've read many times here that square needles are easier on arthritic hands.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

dribla said:


> Oh thank you so much knittingVal yes he and the physiotherapist have both told me to keep living my life, just make changes and variables where necessary. My daughter yesterday asked me if I would mind her two little ones, one 8 months and the other very active 2 year old each friday from 7.30am till 6.30 pm. I have arthritis in hands, wrists, knees and shoulder. I felt really bad but declined as I feel I would not be able to cope with two and the long hours. I know she is not very happy with me, and I have told her I can mind them for short hours, the physio saw me today and he agreed it would not be in my best interest at this stage, and was proud I said no. but believe me I feel I have let the daughter down.
> 
> Di


You made the right decision! Eleven hours of caring for such young children would wear me out too. That wouldn't be good for anyone.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

dribla said:


> Thank you everyone, now I was wondering does anyone know where I can actually physically see the square needles, before I buy them. I live in Melbourne, Australia
> 
> Di


If you like sizes larger than 2 Cubics come in size 2.5 or 2.5mm in the fixed circular size. If you can find a local shop that would sell you one in your favorite size...that would be best. 
I do know that www.handsomefibers.com carries them at reasonable prices...but to Australia the shipping might be pretty high. There might be an Australian company that sells online as well...or you might even be able to find one in your closest LYS.
Jane


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've have OA too, along with tendinitis. I use Handeze gloves. They have actually have helped heal my condition. I don't have to wear them often anymore, but a few hours when I'm in pain will help.

I also use Salonpas patches and find those at Wal-Mart.

Handeze are the original gloves...the others are fine, but I don't find them as supportive. Here's the link...

http://www.handezegloves.com/

I have a pair with actual fingers, but it doesn't look like they sell them anymore. You can also find them on Amazon.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know which arthritis I have, but I have found a rub-on at WalMart that helps as much as anything - It is called ActivOn and I can use it as often as needed. However, if pain gets too bad, a rest is indicated.
Hope you are able to keep going, Mary


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

nightshades include tomatoes, any/all peppers (but not black pepper you use @the table), egg plant
i'm sure there are others, but those are the main 3 i have had to eliminate
try doing a search for nightshades to see what others there may be



jzx330 said:


> What are nightshade veggies.


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

I just went to the doctor for the same thing. Sickening to see the xrays of my hands and the way they are deforming. I got it first in my feet at only 30 years old. Doctor said there is nothing you can do about it and that some people find staying away from nightshades and something else (?) which I don't remember because I was still stuck on his "there is nothing you can do about it" statement. I don't think he said white potatoes. University of Goggle here I come.


----------



## GF-Linda (Mar 8, 2014)

Using cubic circular needles and eliminating grains have allowed me to continue knitting virtually pain-free. Exercising the body is so very important, too!

I throw my hat into the ring with tamarque. Having been diagnosed with celiac disease and multiple other food allergies, I learned many years ago just how much damage those starchy foods were doing to my body. I also use turmeric in almost everything I cook. 

I've enjoyed this thread of conversation so much...we learn more than just knitting here. Knitters are very smart! Thank you, dribla!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

I too have arthritis in hands and feet. I find when my hands and feet get cold that is when they pain most. I wear fingerless gloves a lot of the time and find keeping my hands warm does help. Also doing the dishes in warm water was recommended by my physio. She has me doing exercises to keep the fingers active. Everyone here on KP says the same, keep active. My doctor recommended Glucosamine with Chondroiton and I believe it has helped. I also take Omega Fish oil. I try to keep away from prescription medicines but at times of extreme pain have resorted to painkillers, both tablets and creams. My previous doctor when I asked her about codliver oil or omega oil capsules said she wasnt sure if it would do me any good, but it wouldnt do me any harm and that I should have nice skin! It is amazing how your hands react to the change in the weather. I can tell DH that it is going to rain, my hands start to pain. For my feet, DD bought me slippers, the insoles of which I can take out and pop in the microwave and heat. The feeling of bliss when I put my feet into them cannot be described! Talk to your daughter about not being able to look after your grandchildren in the manner in which you would like to. I know what it is like to have one 5 year old around the house on the occasional visit, but 2 for 11 hours - def no! Take care, look after yourself and keep knitting. Jean


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've have OA too, along with tendinitis. I use Handeze gloves. They have actually have helped heal my condition. I don't have to wear them often anymore, but a few hours when I'm in pain will help.
> 
> I also use Salonpas patches and find those at Wal-Mart.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aunt Knitty.... just ordered a pair. Hope it also will help the wrists.
Jane


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

yes!!! thank you. I was diagnoised with Celiac disease almost 2 years ago. However it went on undiagnoised for so long that I have some damage to my pancrease that hasn't reversed yet. I was really wondering why I am having joint problems. I am underweight, excersice (swim, bike ride, walk). I think you have something there with the no grains. I already have eliminated alot of junk, processed foods, dairy, etc. I was excited to read your post.


GF-Linda said:


> Using cubic circular needles and eliminating grains have allowed me to continue knitting virtually pain-free. Exercising the body is so very important, too!
> 
> I throw my hat into the ring with tamarque. Having been diagnosed with celiac disease and multiple other food allergies, I learned many years ago just how much damage those starchy foods were doing to my body. I also use turmeric in almost everything I cook.
> 
> I've enjoyed this thread of conversation so much...we learn more than just knitting here. Knitters are very smart! Thank you, dribla!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

dribla said:


> Hi everyone I was not sure where to place this query so I just thought I would place it here. I have been diagnosed as having oesteoarthritis. I love to knit and am frustrated when the pain is so bad in my hands that I cant, has anyone any tips on how to knit or tricks of the trade that would help me along my way.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the feedback, I do appreciate it indeed.
> 
> Di


Extra strength aspirin and coffee takes care of the pain for me. If my left thumb and wrist bother me too much when knitting socks because the tension is greater knitting small, I stop for a couple of minutes, rub the area vigorously, until it gets warm and regains flexibility, then keep knitting. The same with my right elbow.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

O, my, that must be so frustrating (and painful). I am so sorry. For me, I have chronic bursitis and tendonitis in my left arm, so knitting makes it flare up. Can't be anywhere near as bad as arthritis, but painful when it flares up. I sometimes have to stop knitting for a few days or weeks, and hate the downtime. But the suggestion of knitting with different needle sizes might benefit me, too. I will try it. I have a number of WIPs, so I will juggle the ones with different needles sizes during the day. Great suggestion.


----------



## Libbeth (Nov 8, 2013)

You could give Apple Cider Vinegar a try. My husband and I drink a mug first thing in the morning, every day and if the pain is bad you can have it more often. I isn't as horrid as it sounds! 2 teaspoons of Apple Cider Vinegar, (we use an Organic one) 1 large tspn Honey and fill the mug with boiling water....take back to bed and enjoy. I am SURE it has helped us and I have recommended it to friends who after a cople of weeks have noticed a difference. I do hope it works for you. Weleda Copper Ointment can also help. You need to find a Health Food store that stocks Weleda, or try on-line....only snag with this iis a bit greasey...but you could rub it on at night and then put on some cotton gloves? Good Luck.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Many thanks to all who responded. I have arthritis in hands, knees, neck, along with carpal tunnel issues and find these tips and techniques very helpful. Doctors and physical therapists give information based on what they have read, and their information is not always research based. People used to share practical experience with neighbors, now we share here on KP. One tip I have not seen mentioned in this thread is wrist motion: avoid twisting the wrist as you knit or crochet. Keeping the thumb up and inline with the wrist seems to help avoid repetitive strain injury.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and I am in a wheelchair and there is nothing that would make me give up my knitting. Different things help depending on the degree of pain and what sort of day I am having. Some days circular kneedles are best the next it could be something else. My advice is take regular breaks, stretch your fingers get up and walk about, listen to your body, if the pain becomes too much then you need to rest. I use biofreeze it helps with the pain in my shoulder anf fingers, you can buy it in the chemist, it is a bit expensive but well worth it and it lasts for ages, you can get it as a spray or a rub and the physiotherapists swears by it. Good luck, happy knitting.


This is good advice. I have osteo- psoriatic, and fibromyalgia arthritises, psoriatic being the most limiting and difficult. I have to be flexible, too, and I do most of the above with the exception of Biofreeze, which I'm not familiar with :~). I use Voltaren instead, but only when I'm at my wits' end because I don't mix well with chemicals/drugs.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

dribla said:


> Oh thank you so much knittingVal yes he and the physiotherapist have both told me to keep living my life, just make changes and variables where necessary. My daughter yesterday asked me if I would mind her two little ones, one 8 months and the other very active 2 year old each friday from 7.30am till 6.30 pm. I have arthritis in hands, wrists, knees and shoulder. I felt really bad but declined as I feel I would not be able to cope with two and the long hours. I know she is not very happy with me, and I have told her I can mind them for short hours, the physio saw me today and he agreed it would not be in my best interest at this stage, and was proud I said no. but believe me I feel I have let the daughter down.
> 
> Di


I've been taking care of my now 30 month old Grand Niece since she was a month old and Mommy and Daddy went back to work. She is very happy and active, and keeps ME happy and active. She is a runner and jumper. My Daughter takes us with her hiking in the Porter Ranch hills at least once a week, and believe me, it's hard to keep up with the little one. 2 extra strength aspirins early in the a.m. with 2 cups of strong coffee help me a lot. Around 3 pm, my 10 year old Grand Niece comes back from school, and then it's going to the front yard, and play volley-ball, basket-ball or biking with the 2 girls. when we start these activities, my lower back and knees hurt, bjut as I keep going, I gain flexibility and another extra strength aspirin helps me through. By the time they leave at 6 - 6:30, my heart is racing (normally it beats slow and skips a beat once in a while), I'm over heated, and easily can finish preparing dinner for my other Niece and her husband and 2 daughters (17 and 23), and my 72 year old sister, who is almost a vegetable that doesn't even know where she is standing, but who has been sitting down more than half a day watching tv for the pst 25 years and not motivated to do anything at all. In the meantime, I enjoy her 2 daughters and grand daughters, and knit and crochet everything her son and his children want me to and send it to them in New Mexico. At least 2 or 3 times a week, my Daughter stops by with her 2 daughters, and then the noise and activy grows up. My Doctors tell me that caring for the little ones is beneficial to me, since it keeps me active.


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

I was diagnosed 4 years ago and told to take up knitting! I don't do a lot but manage NOT to take meds


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

craftyfifi said:


> I have had arthritis in my hands for quite a few years - mainly thumb and first two fingers. When pain is really bad I rub arnica cream into the joints and keep massaging for about 5 mins. I find it really helps with the pain. I keep knitting so that it won't beat me! I'm in Canada and get arnica cream from health food store.


Ditto!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

gma11331 said:


> I have osteo in my elbow, hands, shoulder, ankle, etc. I found water exercise very helpful but unfortunately we had to move and I no longer have access that. I try to keep moving and MD gave me exercises to do. Pain in hands is intermittent so I just stop and rest them a bit and then go on. Hope you find things recommended in the posts helpful.


Is there a YMCA near where You live? They have excellent swimming programs.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Try fish oil capsules and glucosomine - helps me.


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

dribla said:


> Oh thank you so much knittingVal yes he and the physiotherapist have both told me to keep living my life, just make changes and variables where necessary. My daughter yesterday asked me if I would mind her two little ones, one 8 months and the other very active 2 year old each friday from 7.30am till 6.30 pm. I have arthritis in hands, wrists, knees and shoulder. I felt really bad but declined as I feel I would not be able to cope with two and the long hours. I know she is not very happy with me, and I have told her I can mind them for short hours, the physio saw me today and he agreed it would not be in my best interest at this stage, and was proud I said no. but believe me I feel I have let the daughter down.
> 
> I remember being very hurt and surprised when my mother-in-law turned me down when I made a similar request many years ago. I didn't understand, because she was retired, and loved my daughter to death! BUT...not that I'm "there", I totally understand not wanting to be tied down on a regular basis. Add that to physical issues, I'm sure you made the right decision. I hope your daughter will understand.
> 
> Di


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

use bigger needles they don't stress your hands as much also try using the shorter (not 14") needles whenever possible they distribute the weight differently and you also hold them differently use bamboo or plastic instead of metal metal gets cooler and makes you ache more i prefer bamboo also if you have a project that would require 14" needles switch to circular being able to hold them differently helps other than that I can't think of anything else oh, pick projects that don't make you tense up while you are working pick something that you can relax your hands and wrists with

good luck do keep knitting because it is good exercise and whatever you do you have some arthritis pain so you might as well do something you enjoy


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

I like the cubic needles. They are a lot easier to grip and hold on to.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

The Daughter needs to be cognizant of your needs instead of her convenience. Sometimes it's hard for our kids to realize we aren't Wonder Woman as we get older. Continue to tell her when you aren't able to do something. Sooner or later, hopefully, she will realize maybe you need a little help. It is hard on both parties.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Kooka said:


> When the aches get really bad, I resort to loom knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cherylanne (May 1, 2013)

Excellent advice from everyone, but just washing dishes in hot water helps me a lot. Also, my Rheumatologist says knitting actually "milks" the inflamation out of your finger joints and to definitely keep it up with aspirin as needed. I went all grains free a few weeks ago and noticed a huge difference in amount of stiffness and pain. Ate bread again last night .. I hurt like heck this morning and can hardly move!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Didn't realize bread wasn't good for you. I am going to try not having any and see what the difference is. I suffer so much with pain in all my joints EXCEPT my wrists & hands. I am so thankful I am able to knit and crochet and other things. Thanks so very much for the information.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> use bigger needles they don't stress your hands as much also try using the shorter (not 14") needles whenever possible they distribute the weight differently and you also hold them differently use bamboo or plastic instead of metal metal gets cooler and makes you ache more i prefer bamboo also if you have a project that would require 14" needles switch to circular being able to hold them differently helps other than that I can't think of anything else oh, pick projects that don't make you tense up while you are working pick something that you can relax your hands and wrists with
> 
> good luck do keep knitting because it is good exercise and whatever you do you have some arthritis pain so you might as well do something you enjoy


I'm surprised to see that you think bigger needles stress your hands less than smaller ones. Your hands must be bigger than mine, because it's just the opposite for me :~). We're all different I'd say.


----------



## paula catherine (Jul 19, 2013)

I wear the very same dritz green comfort gloves to bed so I don't wake up with my hands turning numb. I have a combination of arthritis and carpol tunnel in my hands.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cherylanne said:


> Excellent advice from everyone, but just washing dishes in hot water helps me a lot. Also, my Rheumatologist says knitting actually "milks" the inflamation out of your finger joints and to definitely keep it up with aspirin as needed. I went all grains free a few weeks ago and noticed a huge difference in amount of stiffness and pain. Ate bread again last night .. I hurt like heck this morning and can hardly move!


It sounds as if you may have celiac disease. I tried going grain free and found no difference, so I don't have it. I'm also allergic to aspirin, my points here being that we need to be careful about advising others without knowing all the facts pertaining to their particular situations. There are many different types of arthritis; your doctor's advice for yours would not be good for others with a different type of arthritis.

I found I have to be my own best advocate; four doctors and one pharmacist neglected to tell me that a drug prescribed by two of them should never be taken by someone with glaucoma; apparently they weren't aware of the warnings in the literature. The pharmacist said his computer was supposed to "sound a warning" in cases like this, but didn't. As a consequence my eyesight in one eye has been permanently damaged. I had to do the research myself online since none of them "had any idea" what might have caused the loss of vision. That's why, when I see others giving medical advice, I get antsy. The professionals make enough mistakes on their own without our help in making medical recommendations to others.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have arthritis in a wrist I broke 14 yrs ago now but I refuse to give into it , I ice pack it lite small ice wrist pack or warm pack it depending on mood with it both work or I use Asper cream on it all work well. not using it makes it worse it needs to be kept limber and used giving in to it allows it to get stiff so to me using the joints despite the pain is what works for me warm moist heat also can help the discomfort At nigh some times I will wear a light wrist brace to keep it from having muscle spasms it also has some carpel tunnel problems in it . that stops the spasms . I refuse to give into it , if I can work so can that wrist same with the knee mind over matter if we can do that .


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I also have osteoarthritis and my hands and fingers give me fits. I rub Blue Stuff on them and it abates somewhat, knit some, hurt again and rub more on. After it is rubbed in, it dissolves into the skin and doesn't affect the yarn.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Be very careful of Aleve (Naproxen Sodium.) I was in hospital for almost 3 weeks, which revealed I had intestinal bleeding (colitis) and the surgeon saw I had been using it to arthritic shoulder. He said I should avoid it as it can actually cause internal bleeding. He had to treat my entire colon for this problem . After hand surgery for DeQuervain's Syndrome and carpal tunnel, I had physical therapy that included the paraffin bath, I loved it and bought a unit for home use. It is so useful and helpful for the hands or the feet!

Please be careful of using Aleve. It can cause a problem that be hidden til you become weak from internal loss of blood.



Ann745 said:


> My sil has one of those machines and she did my hands once and they felt heavenly. Glad you posted this as I plan to find one also. I wonder who carries them? Might be Amazon time!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

There surely must be some real benefit to keeping the hands busy when one has arthritis. My little grandmother made beautiful hand made quilts until her only heart attack took her from us at age 70. She had raised 11 children on a farm that did not have electricity or water piped into the farm house til 1951! Her hands were knobby and fingers crooked from arthritis, but she kept them busy always. And she never had access to frequent Dr. visits or treatment. There must be something of value to keeping arthritic joints moving. 


grace59 said:


> I just went to the doctor for the same thing. Sickening to see the xrays of my hands and the way they are deforming. I got it first in my feet at only 30 years old. Doctor said there is nothing you can do about it and that some people find staying away from nightshades and something else (?) which I don't remember because I was still stuck on his "there is nothing you can do about it" statement. I don't think he said white potatoes. University of Goggle here I come.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

dribla said:


> Hi everyone I was not sure where to place this query so I just thought I would place it here. I have been diagnosed as having oesteoarthritis. I love to knit and am frustrated when the pain is so bad in my hands that I cant, has anyone any tips on how to knit or tricks of the trade that would help me along my way.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the feedback, I do appreciate it indeed.
> 
> Di


I'm so sorry to hear you're ailing! It's hard to manage the news at first. Please don't give up. I have childhood rheumatoid arthritis. It's been 40 plus years now. I was diagnosed with osteoarthritis (both hips) a few years ago. I do understand! If I may say it - keep movement steady and regular as best as you can! I know this is discouraging. There was a time I couldn't knit but eventually I was able to get back. I use arthritis gloves when I am knitting. That helps. I have good and not so good days. My Hispanic blood and stubbornness won't allow me to give in- lol
Here is a link on Arthritis gloves. Please hang in there don't give up. Don't be hard on yourself! We KPers are here for you! Sending you tons of good wishes and hugs! 😊

http://www.aboutsymptomsblog.com/best-arthritis-gloves/


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

KnittingVal said:


> They tell me that you need to keep knitting, but vary the size of the needles. In other words have at least two projects on the go and use say 4mm needles on one and say 7mm on the other or even needles closer in size than that. Check with your doctor but I think he/she will say keep knitting. Also some knitting needles are arthritis friendly and sometimes circulars with a cord are better.


Agree 100%


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

maidinkent said:


> I too have the complaint. I rub ibuprofen cream on the offending joints and wrap my hands in elastic bandage. After resting for about 15-20 minutes I find I can knit again. Hope this works for you too x
> 
> The exercise is good for your hands so please don't give up.


That's a good suggestion. Hadn't thought of that! 👏


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

dribla said:


> Oh thank you so much knittingVal yes he and the physiotherapist have both told me to keep living my life, just make changes and variables where necessary. My daughter yesterday asked me if I would mind her two little ones, one 8 months and the other very active 2 year old each friday from 7.30am till 6.30 pm. I have arthritis in hands, wrists, knees and shoulder. I felt really bad but declined as I feel I would not be able to cope with two and the long hours. I know she is not very happy with me, and I have told her I can mind them for short hours, the physio saw me today and he agreed it would not be in my best interest at this stage, and was proud I said no. but believe me I feel I have let the daughter down.
> 
> Di


 You know you did the right think. Your health and safety is a priority as well as the safety of those babies!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

jbomm said:


> Movement is better with arthritis. There are hand exercises to do when hands are bothering you. You could google them, or maybe someone on here knows a site.


Best to check with PT, as it is designed to target each individual. Just putting my two cents in- 😬


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

pfoley said:


> You can buy hand and wrist supports that help. I bought a pair in the yarn accessories section in Joanne's and a pair in Walmart's yarn section. I like the pair I bought in Walmart the best. They are green, come in a box, look like fingerless gloves and are made by Dritz. They are called crafter's comfort gloves. I bet you can find them on line.


Indeed a good source!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Like SAMkewel, I don't find any real difference if I eat grains (I try to stick with whole grains) or not but I do feel much stiffer if I have too many sweets, whether baked goods or candy - too much sugar guarantees flare ups for me. 

My step-mom has a paraffin had bath and loves it!

In regards to Aleve: Years ago, before it was OTC, my Dr. prescribed it for period cramps but I found it was harder on my stomach than the cramping!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

janis blondel said:


> I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and I am in a wheelchair and there is nothing that would make me give up my knitting. Different things help depending on the degree of pain and what sort of day I am having. Some days circular kneedles are best the next it could be something else. My advice is take regular breaks, stretch your fingers get up and walk about, listen to your body, if the pain becomes too much then you need to rest. I use biofreeze it helps with the pain in my shoulder anf fingers, you can buy it in the chemist, it is a bit expensive but well worth it and it lasts for ages, you can get it as a spray or a rub and the physiotherapists swears by it. Good luck, happy knitting.


I like your spirit! 👍


----------



## cybernana (Sep 28, 2013)

i too have rheum arthritis in all my joints but my meds keep it at bay . I hand knit machine knit and I watch the little uns 3 of them 8 5 2 I have been doing it for 8 yrs now and you would be surprised at how fit they keep you . The school age boys I have from 7.30 till school then from 3
to 4.30 . Wee one I have two days from 7.30 to 4.30 and they all stay for tea on a Thursday lol it is hard going some days but so well worth it they fair keep you on your toes you tend to forget about your own probs happy knitting me dear and long long may it last. Ann


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

JoanDL said:


> Epsom salts in warm water. Wring out a face cloth, wrap around your hand, put a plastic bag over it and then put the heating pad on for about 20 mins. then do the other hand. It really helps. Can use this on any part that is difficult to soak such as knees, elbows shoulders, neck. I treated myself to one of those paraffin wax baths that you can dip your hands into and then put on the mitts to trap the warmth. that feels so good and helps too but this is faster. the other takes a while to warm up.


I love those paraffin tubs! Several times a year I go to a local nail salon and get a hot oil hand message! I am unable to do my own cuticles or use a trimmer. I have pedicures a few times a year to have them cut my toe nails and remove many callus on my feet. A podiatrist can cut the toe nails and it's covered by insurance. However they don't cover callus removal ( on my policy). Besides the pedicure chairs at SO cozy and it's a message chair as well!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for posting about tumeric. There are many natural anti-inflammatories, many of them kitchen spices. That is why I try to buy the best quality, organic spices. GreenMed is a great resource for health information. I also trust Mercola.com. Vit D Council puts out good information as well as ??my mind is blanking on a couple of other good, independent health focused sites. These sites are good on evaluating research and posting their sources for information.
> 
> Excercise is so critical, too. And that means stopping our knitting/crocheting/repetitive motion work at least 1x/half hour to stretch and flex all our joints and muscles from the waist up for our hands. Of course we should stand up and move around to get our circulation going and improve heart health. People don't talk about this, but long periods of sitting can really cause stress on the knees, especially if arthritic.


People don't talk about sitting for long periods at a time but my doctors sure have. No sitting or standing in one place for long periods of time. You have to get up and move. Airplanes and riding in a car. I have to wear support, very thick heavy support socks, and move around every half to 3/4 hour. We stop many times on our long car rides. Believe me, it helps.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Like SAMkewel, I don't find any real difference if I eat grains (I try to stick with whole grains) or not but I do feel much stiffer if I have too many sweets, whether baked goods or candy - too much sugar guarantees flare ups for me.
> 
> My step-mom has a paraffin had bath and loves it!
> 
> In regards to Aleve: Years ago, before it was OTC, my Dr. prescribed it for period cramps but I found it was harder on my stomach than the cramping!


How interesting! Sugar doesn't do anything good for me, either. I keep telling myself it's poison--it helps calm my cravings :~).


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

No my hands are small. I find I have to grip the smaller needles to hold them where not as much pressure with the big ones. You are right everyone is different.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, harder on stomach and arthritis meds and over counter not good if you have had liver problems (not from drinking). Got mine straightened out and they are severely fussy what I take. Most of the time take nothing and just keep putting one foot in front of the other.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> People don't talk about sitting for long periods at a time but my doctors sure have. No sitting or standing in one place for long periods of time. You have to get up and move. Airplanes and riding in a car. I have to wear support, very thick heavy support socks, and move around every half to 3/4 hour. We stop many times on our long car rides. Believe me, it helps.


Good point! I definitely need to keep moving or I will stiffen up horribly!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

As others have commented, the exercise is good for your hands. I was diagnosed with a bone spur and a little arthritis in my right shoulder. I asked the doctor if it was OK to keep bowling and that my bowling ball weighs 13 pounds. He said I should keep bowling. It really hurts the first three or four times I throw the ball, but after that, it isn't so painful. So I guess the exercise is good. I sometimes put a good cream like Ultra Blue on my shoulder and before I go bowling I take some Ibuprophen. When I knit for a long period of time, I can feel the ache in my arm, so I take a break. But, it doesn't stop me from knitting. You might try a heating pad applied for 20 minutes every couple of hours or so.


----------



## cybernana (Sep 28, 2013)

I am on methotrexate which is one of the drugs that goes for your liver have to have bloods done every month but worth it I think , I do move around a lot especially on a kiddie day or I would stiffen up terribly .


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

I got out of bed early this morning intending to research arthritis but as usual I got sidetracked by reading kp and I am so glad I did as I have learnt so much here. 
Last week I was diagnosed with arthritis (new to me Dr.) and all she could offer me was the STUNNING advice to stop knitting. I just laughed and told her that there was no way that was going to happen. 
I have started on fish oil on advice from the chemist, and I am attempting to learn the portuguese way of knitting.
After reading 10 pages of this thread I am happy to know that there are so many non chemical options for me to try. 
Thank you to everyone for sharing their personal experiences because now I have lots of things to try out and find what works best for me.


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

HI DI,

I have the same problems my Rhumatologist perscribed Voltaren Gel to put on my hands and other joints along with Diclofenac tablets. I take the tablets daily and use the Gel when I'm knitting, crotching, or quilting, when it is really bad it sure does help then adding heat also helps. My Doctors have also told me to keep up with the knitting to keep the joints moving. Sorry you have to deal with this.
Mary Ellen Riggs, Michigan, USA


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm surprised to see that you think bigger needles stress your hands less than smaller ones. Your hands must be bigger than mine, because it's just the opposite for me :~). We're all different I'd say.


I can only use the large ones a very short while. Crochet hooks also hurt my hands.


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

I also have hand pain when it is bad i use circular needles less weight to hold i find them eiser to manoeuvre i also have a variety of bamboo and wooden needles i think it is a case of what works for you i also soak my hands in hot water when finished knitting this stops the swelling take care god bless


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

frannie di said:


> Ask you physio about a product called BioFreeze.


I had never heard of BioFreeze but I just looked it up and it looks like something that will help me. I also have arthritis in my hands and throughout my body as well as an old whip lash injury that gives me a lot of pain.

I have just ordered some of the roll-on through Amazon.

Thank you for telling us about it.


----------



## sudik (Dec 7, 2013)

The best thing I've ever used is CO Q 10. Because of stiffness and arthritis, I could not even open a jar or close my hand (dropped everything) after taking the CO Q 10 for a month or so, I could actually close my hands and grip things, tho I still drop lots of things. Co Q 10 is available everywhere , comes in various strengths and is often featured in buy one get one ads from the local drugstores. It is also very good for your heart and in Europe if you are prescribed a statin you are also prescribed CO Q 10 along with it.


----------



## inot (Mar 15, 2011)

Try only small items. I can knit socks and mittens but sweaters are out. The weight is too hard. I also us Bryspun flexible needles which to me are wonderful as they bend. So Stiff fingers are accommodated by the soft flexible needles.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The villain is a chemical component of nightshades called solanines. I have friends with rheumatoid arthritis who follow a solanine free diet (no tomatoes, peppers, potatoes, eggplant) but black pepper is ok, it is the dried bud of a different sort of plant. Not the easiest diet, as commercial products list "spices" that can include paprika, or "modified starch" that can include potato starch, or "flavorings" that can include tomato.
> 
> I do not think people with osteoarthritis are as seriously affected as those with rheumatoid. But you may want to check out sites like About.com and Mother Earth among others for more research about nightshades and recipe ideas.


my husband is in deep doo-doo. he has both and eats all the things he probably shouldn't. his knuckles look like wingnuts.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sudik said:


> The best thing I've ever used is CO Q 10. Because of stiffness and arthritis, I could not even open a jar or close my hand (dropped everything) after taking the CO Q 10 for a month or so, I could actually close my hands and grip things, tho I still drop lots of things. Co Q 10 is available everywhere , comes in various strengths and is often featured in buy one get one ads from the local drugstores. It is also very good for your heart and in Europe if you are prescribed a statin you are also prescribed CO Q 10 along with it.


The best place I have found to get CO Q 10 is at Swansons Vitamins.com They also have a catalog of all their supplements and I have found that they beat everyone else's prices. They have all forms of CO Q 10.


----------



## cybernana (Sep 28, 2013)

you would be amazed at the lessons you learn on here lol I joined not that long ago and its a brilliant place to be and so surprising how much we all have in common . I love being part of kp now so much so its the 1st thing I read every day as soon as it arrives in my inbox


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Evie, it's good that you're keeping your shoulder moving, sore or not, with the bone spur. I had bone spurs in both shoulders and stopped doing things because it hurt. It developed into a frozen shoulder on my right side and heading that way on the left. I ended up having first, a manipulation under anesthesia (didn't work) and then surgery for the right and then surgery for the left. It took months of physical therapy and a full year before the pain eased after the surgery. 
It's SO much better to keep moving and keep your range of motion!


----------



## nancy49 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gosh I am with you---I have Rumatiod Arthritis and I have found that (while it is not suppose to work)Aspercreme does help some. When I get my hands to working then movement comes easier---Like Dory on Finding Nemo---Just keep swimming swimming(moving moving)---hope it helps


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

You have so many replies that perhaps someone has already suggested this but here goes anyway. I take glucosamine with chondroitin daily and although it doesn't seem to help the arthritis in my knees and feet it seems to really help the pain in my hands. I also try to remember to keep stretching my hands and fingers - certainly makes them feel better. Whatan awful disease it is and so widespread. Keep up the knitting!!


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

I knit a bit every day and that does help. Some days I can't handle large worsted weight projects (sweater, etc), so I work on socks, or baby sweaters or lace. I find that even when the arthritis is bad I can use lace weight yarn and up to size 9 needles with only minor problems.

Everyone is right - find what works for you and keep on knitting. I like Blue Emu cream - that works for me, plus Advil when the pain is really bad.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

It also helps if you limit the size of what you are knitting. Small things are easier to hold than large items like one piece afghans, etc. If I want to make an afghan I make blocks that can be put together; baby hats etc.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Donot know if this has been posted BUR "capsaicin" works very well to relieve pain. Only problem is initially it burns so no good for very sensitive skin. It should be applied with a glove to prevent burning on face etc from your hands. A bare minimum is applied. You almost instantly start feeling the warmth from it. It lasts a long time!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

wendyirene said:


> You have so many replies that perhaps someone has already suggested this but here goes anyway. I take glucosamine with chondroitin daily and although it doesn't seem to help the arthritis in my knees and feet it seems to really help the pain in my hands. I also try to remember to keep stretching my hands and fingers - certainly makes them feel better. Whatan awful disease it is and so widespread. Keep up the knitting!!


Add 4000 mg daily of MSM to that and I am sure it will help your knees. It did for my husband and me. We get MSM capsules that are 1,000 mg each. Take two in the morning and two in the evening and after a few weeks, no more pain in our knees. Worked for both of us. MSM is a natural anti-inflammatory. We get ours from SwansonVitamins.com. They have the best prices. Better than WalMart or Costco.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

nancy49 said:


> Gosh I am with you---I have Rumatiod Arthritis and I have found that (while it is not suppose to work)Aspercreme does help some. When I get my hands to working then movement comes easier---Like Dory on Finding Nemo---Just keep swimming swimming(moving moving)---hope it helps


Oh that's funny the Nemo connection!


----------



## Ladybug2 (Nov 9, 2013)

I always have a crochet project to go to when my hands really start to pain me. If the pan is too bad, I just stop for a few hours. I wrap my hands in a heating pad and just watch a movie or something. Then, I'm good to go!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I have to assume that your daughter doesn't really understand (or accept,) how painful arthritis can be. And never mind the arthritis- goodness, that is a very long day to ask of anyone who isn't used to having very young ones around all the time! Perhaps she could make arrangements where you'd do half the day, and someone else the other? As for her "not being very happy with you" tough! They are her children, not yours. The fact that you aren't (or even if you simply chose not to want to, which clearly isn't the case,) willing/able to have them for such long hours has nothing to do with your love of them, or her. You've raised your children already! Try not to feel guilty (even if she is trying to make you- which it sounds she may be.)

Sometimes when my wrists are very sore, I clench my fists a bit and shake my hands vigorously. I have no idea how I started doing that, but it does help (admittedly, short term. Voltaren emulgel (a Canadian trade name- not sure if it's international) is great when I really need help. However, like Ibuprophen/acetaminophen etc, must be used sparingly to avoid liver damage.



dribla said:


> Oh thank you so much knittingVal yes he and the physiotherapist have both told me to keep living my life, just make changes and variables where necessary. My daughter yesterday asked me if I would mind her two little ones, one 8 months and the other very active 2 year old each friday from 7.30am till 6.30 pm. I have arthritis in hands, wrists, knees and shoulder. I felt really bad but declined as I feel I would not be able to cope with two and the long hours. I know she is not very happy with me, and I have told her I can mind them for short hours, the physio saw me today and he agreed it would not be in my best interest at this stage, and was proud I said no. but believe me I feel I have let the daughter down.
> 
> Di


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Not so silly! Many haven't heard of them. Potatoes (I hadn't heard of white being a particularly offending type- news to me too,) tomatoes and in general very acidic things (think fruit juices- especially orange which I love, etc.) make my pain worse. I have never figured out why they are called "nightshade" vegetables- would love to know that!



dribla said:


> Also keep off white potatoes and other nightshade vegetables, it helps
> 
> Sorry why the potatoes, never heard of that before and what are nightshade vegetables. Haha silly me never heard of them but I bet I have eaten them
> 
> Di


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Change out your needles from round to square or hexagonal. They are easier to hold onto than round needles. Also, Bryspun if you can find them and Pearls are a different type of "plastic" that warm to the hands and make knitting easier. Metal is cold, not good for arthritis. 

I know, I suffer myself and have switched to hexagonal needles. Unfortunately they are not interchangeables.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I believe that you could have a paypal account without a credit card by simply linking it to your bank account. Good to look into in this day of online shopping. That way, your banking info does not go to the shop, and is not at risk. Good luck dear.



dribla said:


> Oh thank you all, now I have found the gloves as suggested above, but only available by amazon, I dont have credit card, so will see if there is a store someone in melbourne that may stock them.
> 
> Thank you doreen I do appreciate the help everyone.
> 
> Di


----------



## Loisbee (Aug 11, 2013)

Drebla, you've had lots of good advise! The kper's always care. I will offer my major practices in this regard. I keep moving. Limit the time I spend at any one activity. Absolutely NO NSAIDS or prescription meds for arthritis. I have used BioFreeze, but only rarely. I like it better than the other advertised topical creams for arthritis. My main defense against the stiffness and pain is dietary. I eat as much raw food as I can, and as little processed food as possible. Lots of salads, of course, since it's easy to do raw. I started with only a couple of changes I knew I could stick with, and built an excellent diet from there. I found after MONTHS of this that it really had a huge effect on my pain, so that when I ate the wrong thing I really knew it. There is a book that gave me info, ideas, & recipes. It's "The PH Miracle", Robert O. and Shelly Redford Young. Don't try to do this in a hurry. It takes time and patience to change the way you eat. Be persistent. It's possible to have a rather painless life! Luck to you~!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> It sounds as if you may have celiac disease. I tried going grain free and found no difference, so I don't have it. I'm also allergic to aspirin, my points here being that we need to be careful about advising others without knowing all the facts pertaining to their particular situations. There are many different types of arthritis; your doctor's advice for yours would not be good for others with a different type of arthritis.
> 
> I found I have to be my own best advocate; four doctors and one pharmacist neglected to tell me that a drug prescribed by two of them should never be taken by someone with glaucoma; apparently they weren't aware of the warnings in the literature. The pharmacist said his computer was supposed to "sound a warning" in cases like this, but didn't. As a consequence my eyesight in one eye has been permanently damaged. I had to do the research myself online since none of them "had any idea" what might have caused the loss of vision. That's why, when I see others giving medical advice, I get antsy. The professionals make enough mistakes on their own without our help in making medical recommendations to others.


We are not giving medical advice. We are merely and freely expressing what seems to work for each one of us as individuals, not saying "You must do this or that". I trust ME and my Endocrinologist more than I do my regular Doctor. The first one understood the fact that when I didn't take my cholesterol medication for a few days, my glucose levels were lower, a lot lower, and the second one said that it doesn't make any difference and that one thing doesn't have anything to do with the other. In the mean time, for me AND in my opinion, knitting is good, even if it hurts body parts at the beginning, after a few minutes, the pain is gone, and so it's running after my Grand Niece. Also, I run on aspirin and coffee.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

dribla said:


> Also keep off white potatoes and other nightshade vegetables, it helps
> 
> Sorry why the potatoes, never heard of that before and what are nightshade vegetables. Haha silly me never heard of them but I bet I have eaten them
> 
> Di


Nightshades are all potatoes, peppers, eggplants and tomatoes. Jamaican yams are not nightshades and are fine if you can find them. Since following this diet (of course I fall off the wagon on occasion), it has definitely helped. Interestingly enough, oranges are also a problem for inflamation but not lemons or grapefruits.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Add 4000 mg daily of MSM to that and I am sure it will help your knees. It did for my husband and me. We get MSM capsules that are 1,000 mg each. Take two in the morning and two in the evening and after a few weeks, no more pain in our knees. Worked for both of us. MSM is a natural anti-inflammatory. We get ours from SwansonVitamins.com. They have the best prices. Better than WalMart or Costco.


The purpose of the glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM combination is to help rebuild the cartilage. The more cartilage, the less pain. The inflamation is dealt with by other things. IThis combo is also one of those things that work for some people and not for others but you have to take it for several months before coming to your own conclusions.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

I am in the same boat. Lately, I have been knitting scarves with merino washable yarn, 3 strands worsted weight held together using a 15 or 17 needle. Practically no strain or pain knitting this way. Also, mohair, glitter, metallic etc., etc., held together satisfies my creativity. Even without craft gloves I have no pain knitting this way.


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks so much Evie. I will certainly give it a try. Best deal I can find here in NZ at the moment is NZD36.60 for 120 capsules of 1000mg - about USD40 but I will keep looking. Many thanks


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

My hands also ache when I knit/crochet. My doctor has told me to try Voltaren. It is a cream you rub in.


----------



## Joowels7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks maybe that will help me too. Julie


----------



## bsholl (Mar 1, 2014)

you might try the new cubic needles, they are great.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atropa_belladonna

This is the Deadly Nightshade Plant from which the other plants are said to be belong to as a family.
Cheers
Moisy


----------



## nancy49 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just keep knitting, knitting ---Just keep knitting---remember Dory!!!!!It seems after I get my joints moving that it goes easier----Tough going at first though


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

http://voices.yahoo.com/arthritis-often-caused-aggravated-food-allergies-5067644.html?cat=68

This site backs up the theory about avoiding certain foods
to help arthritis. Thanks to the previous post giving us the chart but the print is so tiny I will need a magnifying glass to read it & the way it is set up it won't allow me to copy it into email or word to make the print larger. Don't want to bother DH at present to assist, maybe later on.
Moisey


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

I also have Rhumatoid and Osteo Arthritis, my hand give me a lot of problems with knitting, crothching, and sewing, my Rhumatoligist put me on Voltarion Gell and Diclofenac Tablets, that sure helps me no completely out of pain but at least I can still Knitt.
Mary Ellen Riggs
Michigan, USA


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

There is a device that allows you to use your own needles but still knit. It takes the pressure off your joints. www.knittingaid.com.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

http://voices.yahoo.com/naturally-healing-arthritis-2928691.html?cat=68

Sorry, but this site, from the last site, gives some positive advice on which foods actually help arthritis.
It recommends foods which contain sulpher, including eggs,
garlic, onions, & asparagus. Also foods with the mineral, Boron, contained in Red Cherries, Dried Fruits, Pineapple,
& Red Wine, etc. Worth reading so you can indulge in some nice foods if giving up other foods you really like, at the same time. They also advise on avoiding fatty foods and
having a light fish & vegetables type of diet, almost 
vegetarian. It is well worth a quick read, to help us all
as I have arthritis in my neck & foot & recently had steroids injected into both but this time not helping at all.
Moisey


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cybernana said:


> I am on methotrexate which is one of the drugs that goes for your liver have to have bloods done every month but worth it I think , I do move around a lot especially on a kiddie day or I would stiffen up terribly .


I'm on it, too, for eight years now :~).


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

In the past, osteoarthritis was treated very different to currently. Here I do speak from experience, my fingers and wrists, are malformed thanks to osteoarthritis, unable to take anti flamme per mouth, there are ways to work around that ibuprofen creams or anit flame, with glucosamme, chondroitin and green lipped mussel (this one is the better), heat pads, and very important hand exercises, the old saying use it or lose it applies.
On the side of knitting, I only use wooden needles, and often circular work better for myself. I also use wrist guards to sleep at night. Hopefully some of this information may be helpful.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jbomm said:


> Movement is better with arthritis. There are hand exercises to do when hands are bothering you. You could google them, or maybe someone on here knows a site.


knitfreedom.com


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, thank you everyone for your great advice, and helpful hints. I will try each and everyone of them in due course. 

I love the help I get here on the site, again thank you

Di


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Di, Sorry for your pain. A friend told me to try Arnica (homeopathic) gel. Says it really helps her with arthritis pain. I haven't tried it yet since the pain in my knees has disappeared for the moment. Ask your doctor or pharmacist about it. might help. Good luck.


----------



## nancy49 (Mar 8, 2014)

I am also on Methotrexate---Have been on it for about 10 years without liver effects although I am a retired RN so do not take it orally. I give myself shots weekly which save the liver----I am very fortunate to have a Doc that works with me instead of dictating. Anyway I believe this to be a knitting Forum so need to get to that. I have never made socks and want to but the heal intimidates me---Can anybody tell me a pattern that explains each step so I can work through this?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

nancy49 said:


> I am also on Methotrexate---Have been on it for about 10 years without liver effects although I am a retired RN so do not take it orally. I give myself shots weekly which save the liver----I am very fortunate to have a Doc that works with me instead of dictating. Anyway I believe this to be a knitting Forum so need to get to that. I have never made socks and want to but the heal intimidates me---Can anybody tell me a pattern that explains each step so I can work through this?


I wasn't aware that Methotrexate could be self-injected, even though I was on Enbrel for a period of time and Humira for another period of time (with negative results). I was happy to go back to Methotrexate and do get regular blood tests for liver function and other pertinent data. I'm glad you posted as I'll certainly look into the self-injected form.

I'm not yet a sock knitter :~).


----------



## Novelle (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Di, I have read through all your replies and you have been given a lot of good advice, especially the bamboo needles - much kinder - knit and rest as needed, but try not to give up. Always unfortunate that when we have time to knit and crochet, our ailments begin. Gentle massage while resting, perhaps using hand cream will give comfort. Keep smiling as I'm sure you do. Kind regards, Novelle, UK


----------



## Babe18 (Mar 24, 2013)

Learn to knit Portugese style knitting. You can Google it. lots of videos on You Tube. Andrea Wong has books and DVD s. Takes a while to get the hang of it but worth the effort. Much less movement...the purl stitch is just a small flick of your left thumb. You don't need the pin they talk about as you can put the yarn around your neck. I do like the pin and you can get them from Andrea.

Couldn't stop knitting so had to find something.

Good luck!

Babe


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

There are lots of posts about this, check out the topic log. I'm looking into Handeze gloves. There's a post about those also.


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

I also have osteoarthritis and have found by eliminating all plants of the nightshade family ie potatoes, tomatoes, capsicum, chilli and eggplant, I now live a virtually pain free life only taking fish oil and glucosamine on a regular basis. The relief took about 6 weeks to kick in but life is really good now. Hope this info helps you. Check it out on the web for further details.
Robyn


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I have awful arthritis in my thumbs. I find that if I knit every day, they don't hurt. If I don't knit for a few days, they stiffen and hurt again. So, knitting is good exercise for the hands. I think I'll go buy more medically necessary yarn!!!!


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

M30Knitting said:


> I have awful arthritis in my thumbs. I find that if I knit every day, they don't hurt. If I don't knit for a few days, they stiffen and hurt again. So, knitting is good exercise for the hands. I think I'll go buy more medically necessary yarn!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love biofreeze!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i know the feeling. my thumbs suddenly 'went' a couple of months ago. couldn't pick up anything in the least heavy, very inconvenient, and having to ask for help, yuck. also i knit until my back is so bad i have to stop for a half hour but i cannot just stop altogether. they do say to keep going so you don't seize up completely. do you take glucosamine, i'm sure it helps.


----------



## Gerbs9 (Apr 20, 2011)

I stopped knitting because of the pain from arthritis but my pain clinic told me to start again. Best advice ever! Now my arthritis is much less painful. Of course I need to take frequent breaks from knitting and also change needle size. Here's a link for stretches that I found very helpful.
http://knitfreedom.com/being-a-knitter/top-5-stretches-for-knitting-pain-relief


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I know what you're saying and how you feel. I suffer from osteo, fibromyalgia, wrist problems, knee, etc. I could tell you what the weather is going to be before the weather man knows. I, too had to decline watching some of my young grandchildren because of the same reasons. I felt so bad, but I didn't want to take a chance with not being able to mind them correctly. I really can't chase them, or lift them--I'm suffering from a fall which I broke my shoulder and tore my rotator cuff and it's still not healed. I've come to realize I can't do some of the things I used to do and they will just have to understand. If they were older I would have been all set but I've made up my mind they will just have to understand and I just don't feel safe doing it. As far as knitting and crocheting goes, I find the metal needles bother me more because their cold. I like the bamboo if you're using certain yarns and I have some older 'Balene' needles me hooks that I just love and they make quite a difference. Food Luck to you and take care of yourself.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

My hands are far worse if I quit knitting so I just keep on knitting. I have given up all straight needles and gone to circulars for everything. I have even gone to square knitting needles when my hands really bother me and they help as well.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

oh yes, I also swear by Voltaren Gel and Super Blue Stuff which I rub on my hands several times a day.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

sterry said:


> @ dribla: Probably I should keep my comment to myself, but I won't. Instead of asking you to take care of two babies for 11 straight hours, your daughter should offer to help you when she can. Think about who is letting whom down. And if she's not happy with you because you can't take on the 'job offer'...so be it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

normancha said:


> I've been taking care of my now 30 month old Grand Niece since she was a month old and Mommy and Daddy went back to work. She is very happy and active, and keeps ME happy and active. She is a runner and jumper. My Daughter takes us with her hiking in the Porter Ranch hills at least once a week, and believe me, it's hard to keep up with the little one. 2 extra strength aspirins early in the a.m. with 2 cups of strong coffee help me a lot. Around 3 pm, my 10 year old Grand Niece comes back from school, and then it's going to the front yard, and play volley-ball, basket-ball or biking with the 2 girls. when we start these activities, my lower back and knees hurt, bjut as I keep going, I gain flexibility and another extra strength aspirin helps me through. By the time they leave at 6 - 6:30, my heart is racing (normally it beats slow and skips a beat once in a while), I'm over heated, and easily can finish preparing dinner for my other Niece and her husband and 2 daughters (17 and 23), and my 72 year old sister, who is almost a vegetable that doesn't even know where she is standing, but who has been sitting down more than half a day watching tv for the pst 25 years and not motivated to do anything at all. In the meantime, I enjoy her 2 daughters and grand daughters, and knit and crochet everything her son and his children want me to and send it to them in New Mexico. At least 2 or 3 times a week, my Daughter stops by with her 2 daughters, and then the noise and activy grows up. My Doctors tell me that caring for the little ones is beneficial to me, since it keeps me active.


It's wonderful that you are able to do all that, normancha, but I'm concerned that others who can't might feel bad about not being able to. If your arthritis allows you to do all that with only aspirin, you are quite fortunate in the arthritis lottery, and I'm happy for you. Everyone's body and disease are different, however. No matter how active someone is and has been, an acute case can still limit what they can do, especially with active small children as their responsibility.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I was a court reporter for over 30 years and in December I picked up a huge bag (vacuum storage bag) filled with fabric because I sew, too. Both thumbs became weak and then became "trigger" thumbs. Finally, I went to the orthopedic surgeon and he took xrays -- the worst thumb is fine, and no carpal tunnel after all these years (I've been knitting since I was in 4th grade), but my right thumb has arthritis, no cartilage whatsoever. He gave me wrist splints which help and I wear at night. The option is going to a hand surgeon and they take cartilage from the wrist and replant it into the thumb with no cartilage -- not ready for that yet.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

RA has claimed my right thumb also, a ruptured tendon. Hand specialist says the treatment, surgery is really not worth it.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

I have arthritis in my hands. One of my neighbors told me about a cream called "Australian Dream". It's Arthritis pain relief cream. I found it in Walgreens. However, I just looked on the pkg & there's a website: www.AustralianDream.com you may want to check it out. Also.....there's the other alternative...Aspercreme (helps some times as well). Both my neighbor's Mom & myself like the Australian cream....nothing to lose. It has a money back guarantee. Good luck!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I have the same problem. One of my fingers on my right hand now locks and I have to fix it with my left hand. I do have a hand doctor's appointment coming up at the end of May for am injection. The doctor must be gorgeous because there's a three month waiting list to get in to see him. I do put my hands in hot water and that relieves the pain for a while. I also wear warm gloves to bed. There are medications (anti-inflammatories) that your doctor may prescribe for you. I have crumby kidneys and can't take them. Other than that I just try to ignore it and think of how happy I am because I'm still breathing. Most of us get a touch of arthritis when we get older.


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh gramma bunny you made me laugh so much with your comment about the "gorgeous" doctor. Now I know why we always have to wait so long!! Love your attitude. Keep it up!!


----------

